# Location Location Location???



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

How much stock do people actually put into location? I am looking at two properties. One is 19 acres for $76K tbe other is 22 acres just reduced to $47k. The two properties are separated by about 5 miles and one town line. The cheaper lot is further away and it is located in a town with a tax rate that is 50% higher and climbing. I am trying to justify paying more money for less land because it will save my wife and I each 10 miles driving per day and about $1200/ yr in taxes. I still need to walk both properties with a builder for his input but I was wondering how much stock people put into location.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

A lot.. Location is almost everything.. but there are exceptions that are subject to your needs or desires.

Higher tax rates mean more government but its a double edge sword... it also means better roads, more cops, etc etc.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Murby said:


> A lot.. Location is almost everything.. but there are exceptions that are subject to your needs or desires.
> 
> Higher tax rates mean more government but its a double edge sword... it also means better roads, more cops, etc etc.


We won't receive any of the benefits of the higher taxes. My kids attend a private school, and the property is about 1mile from the town line so we might have better roads for that 1 mile. The town with the higher taxes is not known as a nice town. I would never think of living in that town except that we would be right on the edge of town and way out of the "City Limits". We also have to prepare for the possibility that we won't always be able to send the kids to private school and the more expensive property has a better school system.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I'm confused..

List pro's and con's and descriptions for:
Property A

Property B

I'm confused as to which property is which and where...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Location, in my book, is everything.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Property A: better town, Closer to work, lower taxes, better school system. Higher sale price, smaller lot.

Property B: worse town, (but right on the town line) higher taxes, worse school system, lower sale price, larger lot.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Keep looking? 
Sorry man but that's the best advice I can give. 

I have bought three homes in my history and each time it took me over a year to find what I wanted. 

I've been torn between two homes like you before and ended up not buying either of them. 
Its a big investment.. don't let a lack of choices force you into buying something just because there's nothing better around.

Also, don't forget you can chew the price down on those homes too.. Maybe the higher priced home will come down far more than the other one. (or not?).. won't know until you try.
As for the property size, three acres is not a difference.. If you were asking about something that was 2 acres and 4 acres, that's a big difference.. But going from 19 to 22, you wouldn't even notice those extra 3 acres on a property that size.

Sorry but that's the best I can do to help you..


----------



## JoeCorrado (Nov 8, 2015)

You state that you must walk each property with a builder for his input but you leave so many questions unanswered that I must assume that perhaps you have not taken a thorough walk of the (either) property? Maybe you cannot truly answer important questions like these:

1. Describe the quality of the land. This includes lay- flat or hilly or a mix, cleared or wooded and what percentages, soil type and quality, what does each plot offer that suits your long term goals / desires.

2. What natural resources are available? Their accessibility?

3. List any public resources and accessibility. Power, water, etc.

4. Public safety accessibility- think fire protection, medical services.

5. Any natural or man made hazards that may exist on the land. Old wells, old buildings, mine waste or run off, soil or water contamination etc.

6. Which land appeals to you simply and clearly in your heart? And WHY? This really, really matters!

Note that these questions relate more to the land and it's appropriateness to make you happy with the LAND itself. Decide which land you really want, and then ask; What do I really like about the land? Is it worth the trade off of higher taxes, etc. 

Maybe then, we could better assist you. Just my perspective. Mileage will vary.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It doesn't get much more important than location. 

That tax thing would worry me. Maybe I can afford higher property taxes today, but what about 20 years from now? Stuff happens.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> That tax thing would worry me. Maybe I can afford higher property taxes today, but what about 20 years from now? Stuff happens.


I would be worried about the taxes too. You said ". . . . . with a tax rate of 50% higher and climbing."

We can all bet on higher taxes. The more the government has - the more it spends, and the more it "needs" in the future. As Bellyman said, you may be able to afford the taxes today, but what about 30 or 40 years from now when you are retired and on a fixed income?

Many elderly people live in the same area forever. If the bulk of their income is Social Security - they will feel the "pinch" more and more every single year - since the SS won't continue to rise as much as everyday living - not to even mention property taxes.

I'm confused though why the properties are so much different in price. They can't be comparable. The higher priced one is in the lower tax area (and has less land), while the lower priced one is in the higher tax area (and has more land). Something isn't right.

What is on the 19 acre site that isn't on the 22 acre site? Are there trees that could provide future timber sales? Is the land hilly or flat? Who owns the neighboring properties? Which area is more likely to have encroachment on the property with people moving in and building McMansions or developers coming in with a housing development?

What do you plan to do with the land and which property is more suitable to that plan?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

If you want a higher resell value than you need to look at the property with the greatest potential to subdivide into one acre or less lots and find buyers.  If you want privacy, you want the lot that is in the least likely place to grow. Almost $4K an acre would be pricey in my area, but I live in the South and not New Hampshire.


----------

